# Thoughts on the Paperwhite?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I know there are a lot of people who currently use clip-on lights who will be happy to have a self-lit Kindle, and the whole idea of the light emanating inward is intriguing, but why the white background?  I was under the impression that a light gray background is easier on the eyes than stark white.  Anyone contemplating purchasing the new Paperwhite Kindle?  If so, what are your thoughts about it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a video on www.theverge.com that makes it pretty clear that, with the light off, the screen is fairly close to the color of current kindles.  Slightly better contrast.  It's the lighting that gives the white look.  I ordered one. . . I think it'll be just about the perfect reader for me.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I ordered one. I wanted a higher resolution screen, a whiter background with sharper text, a black bezel, and a new home screen look (UI). I also wanted more than 2gb storage, and more buttons, which they did not give on the new paperwhite. But the other features were enough to sell me on the product. I just HAVE to have one in hand to try out. If I still like my Sony T1 better....maybe I'll return it. At any rate, I'm keeping all of my ereaders indefinitely! They all have their uses. (K3 wifi, K3-3G-SO, Black Sony T1, Red Sony T1...and Kindle Fire). The Sony is just about perfect for my needs, which is why I got a 2nd one recently. It has an SD card slot and lots of buttons and great features. I wanted a Kindle Touch more like my Sony. So I will be comparing the two extensively!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The greyish screen on prior Kindles has been a somewhat common complaint by people who first see it.  This eliminates that.  I'll be curious to see what it looks like with the light off.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm very curious...  I have Glaucoma and cannot tolerate a lot of glare.. so I need light that doesnt tire my eyes.    But I hate having to find a good light source especially when I'm not at home. 

I also don't like Touch very much (I'm a clutz and cannot seem to hit the right spot with the right pressure the right number of times)...so that may be the deciding factor for me.  So I ordered it but will keep my Kindle 3 Keyboard in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

With all the talk about "you can leave the light on all the time!", I was wondering if that really meant "if you want the higher contrast we're advertising, you'll HAVE to leave the light on all the time."  Looks like I was on the right track.

I also lost some of my enthusiasm when I realized what they had taken away from my Kindle Keyboard: page turn buttons right under my thumb, half the on-board storage, audio.  I know they must be trying to cost-reduce it to pieces, but still....  the longer I think on it, the easier time I'm having waiting to see one before deciding whether I want it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the specs, it seems like the screen is higher contrast even without the light.  But the light certainly will help.

The new device has as much storage as my current basic Kindle. . . . . I don't have a need to have all 1600 books on the device at the same time. . . . even with my keyboard kindle, just past 2 years old, I noticed lack of response when it got about half full.  It had an advertised capacity of 3000 books or so.  So I got smart and now keep most of my books in the cloud with just a selection on the device. . .and every thing else available pretty quickly.  I'm rarely in an area without wifi so that's not a problem.

I never used the audio.  I do like physical buttons, but also like my current Fire, so I don't think I'll mind the touch screen page turns.  If I do, well, I've got 30 days to decide to send it back.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I've always wished the grey background was whiter. It's slightly darker than the average white of a paper book and so it requires more light to comfortably read in my opinion, which is why I always got the cover with built in light and almost always had it on! Someone else here once compared the grey of the Kindle screen as closer to newspaper than book paper, which I thought was an appropriate comparison. The main reason I want the Paperwhite is because of the better contrast! I'm not sure I'll like the front lighting - still worried it will shine in my eyes like the lighted cover for the Touch does but my husband thinks it won't be like that (but he was wrong about whether it would be released in the UK so he could be wrong about this too). Of course I can't even check it out because they haven't released it in the UK!

Oh, hang on, my husband is now insisting we order one from the US store and have to sent to my mom who can then send it to me but I don't know if I want to do that. It'll get hit with VAT and if anything goes wrong, I'll have to send it back to my mom who can send it back to the US Amazon. Argh.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I much prefer a white background to a grey one. I.e. I like a nice crisp white page in a nice hardcover book more than a newsprint-ish gray page in a cheap paperback. 

But my eyes aren't sensitive to light much (read a lot on my iPad--PDFs, newspapers, etc.) and don't read in the sun ever and don't have bright lighting in my condo. 

Only thing I wish the Paperwhite had was page turn buttons along with the touch screen like the Nook does.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I think they look great!  I'm looking forward to getting a little package in the mail (and then passing along Old Faithful to either Mom or Wifey).


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone see any mention of how navigation will work on the Paperwhite (PW)?

On the Kindle Touch (KT) you click the physical button on bottom, but I understand that is gone on the PW.  

I'm hopeful the overall navigation will be faster and the PW wont' suffer from ghosting like my KT does.  Even with autorefresh set to every page, I still see occasional ghosting.  It's usable, just a little annoying.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

kansaskyle said:


> Has anyone see any mention of how navigation will work on the Paperwhite (PW)?
> 
> On the Kindle Touch (KT) you click the physical button on bottom, but I understand that is gone on the PW.
> 
> I'm hopeful the overall navigation will be faster and the PW wont' suffer from ghosting like my KT does. Even with autorefresh set to every page, I still see occasional ghosting. It's usable, just a little annoying.


From the demos I've seen, it looks like it will work just like the Fire (i.e., you touch the screen to bring up a menu instead of touching the home button).


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I'm excited about the paperwhite contrast as well as the light.  I am developing cataracts and find that I use a book light more often than not now and having one built in will really help.  Also, aging eyes don't do as well with some color contrasts as others.  A sharp black on white really works best for some older eyes.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm hoping the light (and the K PW) both have the auto-shutoff feature that my K3 does in case I fall asleep while reading. It's been known to happen.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm thinking that the paperwhite screen might make fingerprints show up even better.  Cheeto Orange should be even more visable.
Less storage, no page turn buttons, no orientation choice.
No thanks, Jeff.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> I'm thinking that the paperwhite screen might make fingerprints show up even better. Cheeto Orange should be even more visable.
> Less storage, no page turn buttons, no orientation choice.
> No thanks, Jeff.


I haven't seen anything on orientation... Can you please point out where you found this?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I swear one of the video reviews of the PW showed the drop down menu with landscape mode. 
Searching for it now... and once more, completely worthless at work today.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here it is, from CNet.
It's at the very end of the video, you can see Landscape mode when he does the menu drop.

http://reviews.cnet.com/kindle-paperwhite/


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't seen anything on orientation... Can you please point out where you found this?


Nowhere on Amazon's Kindle Paperwhite page is orientation or landscape mode mentioned. If it is included, they sure aren't bragging about the feature.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I like my K3 and the light is ok but I think the backlit of the paperwhite will cut down on the light bugging my hubby when I read at night.  I haven't decided for sure to purchase it but I am leaning that way.  I love the buttons on the K3 but I use the Fire without those buttons so I don't think it will be that hard to get used to.  My post is reading like an argument in my head...should I or shouldn't I?  LOL   I think I even said in another post that I wasn't going to upgrade...I'm sounding like a politician "I was for it before I was against it.."


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> Nowhere on Amazon's Kindle Paperwhite page is orientation or landscape mode mentioned. If it is included, they sure aren't bragging about the feature.


Take a look at the CNet video I posted, the landscape mode is definitely included!


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Did they say anything about collections? Or how do you organize books?


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

NanD said:


> Did they say anything about collections? Or how do you organize books?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Not ordering yet but I really hoPe we can use collections if not I may have to rethink


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Not ordering yet but I really hoPe we can use collections if not I may have to rethink


That would be a deal-breaker for me.. I have too many collections already to give them up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't imagine them doing away with collections... Not after it took so long to finally implement them..


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

It looks like Collections are still there. If you watch the Verge's hands-on video (http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3298541/kindle-paperwhite-hands-on-video) and pause it at about 28 seconds, you can see a menu with the "Create New Collection" option.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> That would be a deal-breaker for me.. I have too many collections already to give them up.


Me too I need some type of organization too many books not to


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting that video  - it just answered another of my questions. When that part with the menu came up, I paused the screen, and one of the menu items was List View, so it looks like that will toggle with the cover view. I use both views in the Kindle iPad app., depending on what I'm doing, but I just wanted to make sure list view was still an option. All the videos I've seen so far show the cover view, which is of course more visually striking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's been no mention of collections yet.

That being said, I fully expect there to be collections on the PW, as there is on all of the latest eInk Kindles. Amazon is in pretty much complete control of the Kindle architecture; I see no reason why they wouldn't be able to implement collections. Different thing on iPads and the Android devices...

We should know pretty soon...

Edit to add:

Having written the above, I did find this on The Verge's Lilliputing.com's site:


> The company also redesigned the user interface, making the Kindle paperwhite work a little more like the Kindle Fire. Instead of a list of books and collections, the home screen now shows a virtual bookshelf with a list of your titles. You still navigate by tapping and swiping your fingers on the touchscreen.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone said they saw a video somewhere and when the menus were shown a 'create collection' option was visible. . . . . . .

How's that for rumor and speculation. 

Maybe on The Verge? Yes. . .I think in this video: http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3298541/kindle-paperwhite-hands-on-video

Stop it at about 28 seconds and you can see that there are options on the home page menu to 'create a collection' and to use a 'list view'.

edit: or you can just look at the picture Betsy posted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, further research finds a similar discussion on the Amazon website and a link to this screen capture from the video:









So that's looking very promising. I go back to my original statement. "Do you like those waffles?" 

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

If any of you already use the Kindle Fire, how does it work on there? (in terms of lists, covers, collections.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fire is a completely different animal. . . .it doesn't have collections.  It has the carousel which shows whatever are the latest things you've used.  In the various sections for apps, books, etc. you get thumbnail images -- essentially book covers -- and that's the only choice.  In full color, of course.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

DanielJamesDavis said:


> Looks interesting, but they took out audio compatibility, so I'll pass on it.


Sad to say, me too. Even if you don't use TTS (I do for the commute), the page-turning feature it provided was a help on the treadmill or for any other hands-free reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire doesn't have a standard Android start screen, though you can sideload an app for that.  As Ann says, it has the Carousel, where items appear from most recently used to oldest, left to right.  Many members like it, many others do not.  It's somewhat controversial.

There are separate tabs for "Newstand," "Books," "Music," "Video," "Docs," "Apps," and "Web".  In the Books tab, you can sort items by Device or in the Cloud, and within those two categories, By Author, By Recent or By Title.

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> Insert Quote
> Fire is a completely different animal. . . .it doesn't have collections. It has the carousel which shows whatever are the latest things you've used. In the various sections for apps, books, etc. you get thumbnail images -- essentially book covers -- and that's the only choice. In full color, of course.





> There are separate tabs for "Newstand," "Books," "Music," "Video," "Docs," "Apps," and "Web". In the Books tab, you can sort items by Device or in the Cloud, and within those two categories, By Author, By Recent or By Title.


Thanks for that information. I thought from one of the comments above that the new Kindle might be set up like the Fire. But maybe it will be more like the Kindle iPad app. (No collections on there though.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was something that one of the reviews I read compared to the Fire; I'll take a look and see what it was.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Someone said they saw a video somewhere and when the menus were shown a 'create collection' option was visible. . . . . . .


Excellent! That answers one of my concerns.. now if my thumb can just reach the "page turn" while holding onto the edge of the case..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Thanks for that information. I thought from one of the comments above that the new Kindle might be set up like the Fire. But maybe it will be more like the Kindle iPad app. (No collections on there though.)


Yes, I think it's more valid to compare it to one of the apps, iPad or PC or whatever. This was the comment I think that compared it to the Fire:



> The company also redesigned the user interface, making the Kindle paperwhite work a little more like the Kindle Fire. Instead of a list of books and collections, the home screen now shows a virtual bookshelf with a list of your titles. You still navigate by tapping and swiping your fingers on the touchscreen.


And someone somewhere saw other views available, like on the apps.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> Sad to say, me too. Even if you don't use TTS (I do for the commute), the page-turning feature it provided was a help on the treadmill or for any other hands-free reading.


That is one area where touch screens are a help. When on a treadmill or elliptical it's easier to tap the screen than hit a small button. I tend to read on my iPad on the elliptical or exercise bike for that reason. I tried the TTS on my K3 but could never get the pace right. Especially since I'm not reading at a steady pace when working out since I'll pause to towel sweat off my face etc.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So that's looking very promising. I go back to my original statement. "Do you like those waffles?"
> 
> Betsy


Waffles? I want waffles.....

I ordered a book today and didn't pay attention, so it got sent to my "3rd kindle"....


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I know there are a lot of people who currently use clip-on lights who will be happy to have a self-lit Kindle, and the whole idea of the light emanating inward is intriguing, but why the white background? I was under the impression that a light gray background is easier on the eyes than stark white. Anyone contemplating purchasing the new Paperwhite Kindle? If so, what are your thoughts about it?


After buying my K3 when it first came out, I gave away my K2 and my DX. I am so happy with the K3 that I have been happily reading on it ever since and would never buy the new paperwhite Kindle. I have a clip-on light but almost never use it. I just read by daylight or a lamp.

I admit that I do read on my iPad sometimes, briefly, because it is convenient when I am doing other things on my iPad. But if I plan to read for an hour or more, I always use my trusty ol' K3. The K3 is a terrific Kindle, IMO, and I am such a fan that I doubt I would ever be tempted to buy any newer model.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's possible, but I doubt very much Collections would be eliminated.  That would be a BIG step backwards.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> It's possible, but I doubt very much Collections would be eliminated. That would be a BIG step backwards.


Some other threads have posted videos and screen caps from videos showing there's a create new collection option in the menu. So they're still there.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> After buying my K3 when it first came out, I gave away my K2 and my DX. I am so happy with the K3 that I have been happily reading on it ever since and would never buy the new paperwhite Kindle. I have a clip-on light but almost never use it. I just read by daylight or a lamp.
> 
> I admit that I do read on my iPad sometimes, briefly, because it is convenient when I am doing other things on my iPad. But if I plan to read for an hour or more, I always use my trusty ol' K3. The K3 is a terrific Kindle, IMO, and I am such a fan that I doubt I would ever be tempted to buy any newer model.


I'm with you Carole. I never use my clip-on light. Prefer a good reading lamp. And I don't want to give up my page turn buttons either. Guess I'm sticking with my beloved K3. With the 3G, the page turn buttons, the keyboard and no ads, it's hard to beat. I'm a sucker for shiny new things, but I guess it's going to take a bit more to tempt me...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the idea of a whiter background and crisper text, and the lighted screen would come in handy. I'm disappointed that the Paperwhite doesn't have audio, as I do use text-to-speech on my Kindle Keyboard occasionally. If my K3 broke, I may buy a Paperwhite to replace it, but I'd check it out locally before making that decision.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

No TTS is a big bummer.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

teri said:


> I like my K3 and the light is ok but I think the backlit of the paperwhite will cut down on the light bugging my hubby when I read at night.


And just an FYI... it's "frontlit" not "backlit".  The LEDs are facing the words, away from the face.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've wanted a built in light since I got my K2.  After last years upgrades I decided the only way I would get the 2012 Kindle was if it came with a built in light.  From the time the rumor came out the next Kindle would have a light -- before the Nook Glow -- I have been living from rumor to rumor and counting down days until the announcement.

I think the light is going to be fantastic.  I think the paperwhite screen with better contrast and higher resolution is going to be beautiful.

I am beyond disappointed there are no page turn buttons, and I really wish there was an option to have the progress bar at the bottom of the page.  I understand other people's dismay over TTS and audio not offered and the decrease in storage space.

I am going to give it a try because I really want the built in light, but I am starting to think Amazon is too spread out with the Kindle line and isn't paying attention to the actual reading experience.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I am going to give it a try because I really want the built in light, but I am starting to think Amazon is too spread out with the Kindle line and isn't paying attention to the actual reading experience.


I agree, I think they should have stuck with a narrower product line.

*edit: Still, who am I to make recommendations, since Amazon is clearly doing a lot better than myself


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't understand... the blue cover is listed for  October 1, 2012 release. I've ordered it and now i see:
Delivery Estimate: Thursday November 1, 2012 - Saturday November 3, 2012

ha?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I am going to give it a try because I really want the built in light, but I am starting to think Amazon is too spread out with the Kindle line and isn't paying attention to the actual reading experience.


I disagree. I think that's why they keep improving the kindle dedicated to _The Reader_ -- one who doesn't want any other distractions, just a device to read books on, whether it's bright outside or dark night.

True, little things missing might be deal breakers for some, but I'm guessing Amazon has done the research and isn't just dropping features to annoy people on purpose but rather because their research shows that it was a small minority of its customers actually using them. So the smarter move becomes, remove that feature so you can add another so you can make a larger percentage of your customers happy, and maybe draw in new ones as well.

And for those who want,say, TTS and physical buttons, they do still sell the smaller Kindle and the older Keyboard model.

But they also recognize there are a lot of people who want to do more so they're giving them what they want too -- the Kindle Fire line. And, again, they have a number of price points so people have some choice in what they want to spend to get the features they most want.


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

> I am going to give it a try because I really want the built in light, but I am starting to think Amazon is too spread out with the Kindle line and isn't paying attention to the actual reading experience.


The light is definitely the most intriguing feature for me. I was hoping amazon would upgrade to the option of a light as soon as the Nook came out with Glowlight. It's my only complaint about the kindle I already own, that I can't read in a dark environment. It give the reader something physical books can't give you, but it enhances the reading experience rather than distracting from it.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Just based on various message boards, it seems like physical page-turn buttons are desired by a LOT of people. I can't understand why they didn't put them on the Paperwhite.   

They responded to other things that people had issues with (albeit with the Fire): they very quickly added an "opt-out" option for the ads; there are physical volume controls, and they're making that parental control thing available. 

Is it technically possible to have a touchscreen and page-turn buttons on the same device?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tamborine said:


> Just based on various message boards, it seems like physical page-turn buttons are desired by a LOT of people. I can't understand why they didn't put them on the Paperwhite.
> 
> They responded to other things that people had issues with (albeit with the Fire): they very quickly added an "opt-out" option for the ads; there are physical volume controls, and they're making that parental control thing available.
> 
> Is it technically possible to have a touchscreen and page-turn buttons on the same device?


Yes. . .the nook does. I guess Amazon feels that both aren't needed. There may be a LOT who desire them -- though, how many of those who posted to message boards also provided actual feedback to Amazon? -- in which case there is the basic Kindle and the Keyboard. But the Touch was hugely popular even without physical buttons so they upgraded that with PaperWhite. Adding buttons would have added cost and they are really focused on keeping that down.

I guess each person needs to decide what's most important. I think I'd prefer actual buttons, but am willing to give 'touch only' a try. (It works on my Fire. ) If I really don't like it, and that dislike outweighs my satisfaction with the light, then I'll return it within the 30 days.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's always important to realize that the diehard fans posting on a message board are seldom representative of the broader market for a device.

I'm guessing the Touch model sold really well over the last year, and marketing research showed that people mostly didn't miss buttons as most people are used to touch screens from their phones and/or tablets.

Same with TTS/Audio.  While a lot on here like TTS, most people probably don't want to listen to a book in robot voice.  For audio, while many on here use it--many on here are also older folks and don't have smartphones or mp3 players where most in the larger market probably do and would rather carry those around for audio than lug around a bulky (in comparison) Kindle.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

tamborine, I expect the main reason they have dropped physical page turn buttons is because it's cheaper to implement in software than in hardware. In other words, it's cheaper for them to program page turns once for millions of ereaders than it is to buy mechanical buttons for millions of ereaders. Also, it cuts down on failures - a programmed page turner is less likely to break than a mechanical button.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm most excited about the light because I found I needed to use a light quite often with my touch and would sometimes just end up using my fire for reading. I'm also curious how the contrast will be with the light off. I'm hoping the page is whiter as I prefer that to the gray background. I'm not too bothered with the lack of page buttons, I got used to not having them on my touch and it didn't bother me. I'm someone that really loves touch too (I do a lot of highlighting and it's so much easier/quicker) so I think this will be the perfect reader for me in all respects. I can't wait to have it!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

My thoughts are that I need my Kindle Keyboard to die soon so I have an excuse to upgrade.....


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> My thoughts are that I need my Kindle Keyboard to die soon so I have an excuse to upgrade.....


Oops, I accidentally dropped my kk from the top floor. So sad. Oh well, might as well get the new PW.


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have wanted to get my own Kindle since the very first release, but I have been passing on them for many reasons. The following are my impressions:

Kindle 1st gen.: "Usually the first model has lots of bugs and kinks to work out. Let's wait for the next one."
Kindle 2nd gen.: "My mom has it, and I think the screen is too grey for me."
Kindle DX: "It's too big and expensive... " (I was a broke college undergrad)
Kindle 3rd gen.: "It doesn't seem so different from the previous model. DNW"
Kindle Touch: "$99 is very tempting, but infrared touchscreen is annoying!"
Kindle Paperwhite:








... ended up pre-ordering one today.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't justify ordering anything new as I have a K2 and a Fire.  I haven't used the K2 since I got the Fire.  And as I almost only use the Fire for reading I can't justify upgrading it for the other stuff it will do.  Drat.  I pulled out the K2 last night and read on it.  Noticed how dark the screen was.  Funny that didn't bother me before.  Also found myself touching the screen to turn the pages, oops!  And I am one of those who say I prefer page turn buttons.  Decisions.  Have I mentioned that I also have a couple of scratches on the K2 screen?

I am going to end up talking myself into a PW.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Ordered a KPW WiFi SO but no cover since I've got a good generic cover that will work.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haven't ordered anything yet.  I'm still pouting that there's no audio.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

The thing that has me on the fence is that there's only 2GB of space and 1.25 after software. Not a fan of going from a 4GB Kindle keyboard to half of that, even with the Cloud. 

But who am I kidding...I'm obsessed with the idea of the built in light, so I'm sure I can adjust!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just remember that 1.25 GB will still hold over 1,000 books on the device and then you have the cloud on top of that... Plus there's no audio, so really no need for the extra 2GB.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well right now I have 2.4 GB used on my Kindle and that's all books, documents, fan fiction stories, etc. I'm just that person that likes to have all my stuff physically there, so it'd take some time to get used to having half of that.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I disagree. I think that's why they keep improving the kindle dedicated to _The Reader_ -- one who doesn't want any other distractions, just a device to read books on, whether it's bright outside or dark night.


I was thinking along the lines of:

When viewing Notes, Highlights and Bookmarks it would be nice to be able to "Go To" a page instead of manually turning through each one. Additionally, on the Touch allow the choice of viewing selection by tapping on the top left where it indicates what you are seeing, as well as from the menu.

Allow the option of showing the progress bar at the bottom of the book on the Touch and Paperwhite models (and hiding it on the KK and basic models). Better yet, let people choose what they want displayed on the bottom (percent, page number, location, bar).

Full choice of screen rotation on the Touch. On the $79 K I usually have the screen upside down so I can easily read with it in my left hand. I think on the Touch that feature would be helpful for people that want to hold and operate it in their left hand.

Improve Manage My Kindle, the Media Library and kindle.amazon.com to work together.

Fix the syncing issue with large libraries.
http://blog.booksontheknob.org/search/label/Help%20Pages


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> tamborine, I expect the main reason they have dropped physical page turn buttons is because it's cheaper to implement in software than in hardware. In other words, it's cheaper for them to program page turns once for millions of ereaders than it is to buy mechanical buttons for millions of ereaders. Also, it cuts down on failures - a programmed page turner is less likely to break than a mechanical button.


I do suspect that it is cheaper not to put the page turn buttons in... but that doesn't mean I don't want them.

Most of the Kindles I read about that stopped working had screen issues, not button issues.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I do kinda hope that there is a percentage indicator for the battery. Gotten used to it with my fire and my iPhone


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> I do kinda hope that there is a percentage indicator for the battery. Gotten used to it with my fire and my iPhone


Has there been talk that there isn't one?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> Has there been talk that there isn't one?


I think he means a numerical percent displayed, rather than the battery icon as on past Kindles.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh I see. Thanks Mooshie.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, here are my thoughts:

As a publisher of illustrated books, I'm wondering about the images appearing smaller on a higher-res display. But as a reader, I'm psyched about crisper fonts.

I hope the screen is whiter even with the light off. If it isn't, I feel that's a bit of false advertising. 

I've seen photos of the home screen both with and without the "recommended for you" row of books. So I'm hoping you can turn that off (and see 6 covers instead of 3). I don't see that option in the menu (as seen in the Verge video referenced above) but I'm hoping it's in the settings. 

It looks like you can choose whether to see locations or time til the end of the chapter in the left bottom corner while reading. But I hope/wish that bottom row was totally customizable - choose locations, page numbers, percents, or none of the above, or any combination of the above. I do have some hope for this because I've seen photos of a reading page with NOTHING at the bottom. Hopefully that wasn't just photoshopped. 

It looks like "turn on/off wireless" is no longer an option in the menu while reading (I didn't see it there in a video where someone brought up the menu from the reading screen). I'm slightly disappointed that it's not there. We'll probably have to go into the settings like the baby kindle (after a recent update). I never like it when something becomes more difficult to do.

I'm very excited about the built-in light. I don't read in bed too often, but it'll be great even when it's just starting to get dark and I don't want to turn on a lamp.

I'm bummed that my blue cover won't arrive until a month after the kindle. 

It's minor, but I'm wondering why they took away the home button. Now you have to do two taps, instead of one button press. I guess it makes the kindle cheaper to manufacturer... 

I love that there are more fonts. Looks like the same margin choices. I wish they had an option for narrower margins. The nook's narrowest margin choice is narrower than the kindle's. In the past, I've used the tweak on the K3 to make them a little narrower but that is no longer an option on the Touch.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> I think he means a numerical percent displayed, rather than the battery icon as on past Kindles.


that is what I meant sorry thought I typed numbered percentage. not feeling great today and kinda out of it


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> Allow the option of showing the progress bar at the bottom of the book on the Touch and Paperwhite models (and hiding it on the KK and basic models). Better yet, let people choose what they want displayed on the bottom (percent, page number, location, bar).


Yes, please! I like the progress bar on the KK because it shows me the overall structure of the entire book. How many chapters are there, are they long or short or mixed, how long is the NEXT chapter (not just how many minutes left in the CURRENT chapter).


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

cloudyvisions said:


> Well right now I have 2.4 GB used on my Kindle and that's all books, documents, fan fiction stories, etc. I'm just that person that likes to have all my stuff physically there, so it'd take some time to get used to having half of that.


Ah, a kindred soul. To me, the revolutionary thing about the iPod was that I could have my ENTIRE music collection with me, everywhere. The revolutionary thing about eReaders is that I could have my entire LIBRARY with me everywhere. Cloud is not quite the same, it still depends on the "kindness of strangers" to provide the path to the cloud, and not being in a radio-dead area like basements or all-metal buildings.


----------



## AlexA (Sep 10, 2012)

I just got Kindle Touch one and a half month ago and BAM! new kindle. I'm sad and happy at the same time 

I already order Kindle PW, but can someone explain to me the new resolution thing. 212 ppi (actually 213.3) in my calculations is 768x1024 resolution. But did this mean there will be more text on screen or just same amount of text with much better quality?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

better quality...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

BradW said:


> Ah, a kindred soul. To me, the revolutionary thing about the iPod was that I could have my ENTIRE music collection with me, everywhere. The revolutionary thing about eReaders is that I could have my entire LIBRARY with me everywhere. Cloud is not quite the same, it still depends on the "kindness of strangers" to provide the path to the cloud, and not being in a radio-dead area like basements or all-metal buildings.


Agree 100% for music.

Books I don't care as I hardly ever re-read anything. I tend to keep all my e-books on my Kindle since I only have 100-200 so far (I don't read at nearly the rate most on here do), but I really have no reason to have more than my unread books on there given my reading habits.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I will wait until I can see for myself how the light affects my eyes.  If it looks and feels just like a back lit LCD screen, then I won't want it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> I will wait until I can see for myself how the light affects my eyes. If it looks and feels just like a back lit LCD screen, then I won't want it.


It is not going to be like a back-lit LCD screen. It as a front lit eInk screen. It's basically the same screen the Kindle has now with a sheet of light over it that shines down onto the screen.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it will be nothing like the amount of light going into your eyes like a backlit screen.  It could still bother someone who's eyes are very sensitive to light I suppose.  But it can be adjusted or turned off completely, and one still gets the whiter background and higher dpi even if they don't often use the light.  As well as the updated interface, capacitive touch screen instead of IR on the KT etc.  Nice upgrade all around IMO.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Well if it's anything like the Nook Glow Light, it'll cause eye fatigue for me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's a better technology than the Nook apparently, and supposedly is more evenly lit and less emitted outwards from some hands on impressions I read.

But yeah, if your eyes are that sensitive to light you may still have issues.  Thankfully light doesn't bother my eyes much.  I read a ton on my iPad (PDFs, newspapers etc.) with little issue.  I just prefer the smaller, lighter Kindle for curling up to read a novel--and have no use for a 7" tablet since I need the bigger screen for PDFs and prefer it for web surfing and other stuff.  Thus I keep both the iPad and a Kindle, I wouldn't do so just for eink though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I would think since the brightness levels can be adjusted (10 levels I believe) that it shouldn't be difficult to find a setting that your eyes are comfortable with.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The same is true of the Nook though in terms of being able to adjust the lighting.

So if that bothered someone, the PW may too depending on how different the amount of light being emitted is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There could still be reflection back off of the eInk layer.  I think you're being smart, laurie_lu to wait and see one in person so you can judge.  Everyone's eyes are different.  It's not like you won't be able to get one once you've researched it.

I'll be interested in hearing what you say.  If you like the white screen though, you could get it and not use the light (assuming the unlit screen is still white).

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Agreed that it's definitely smart for anyone with light sensitive eyes to check one out first.

Though they really need to find someone who'll let them borrow one (or just take a chance with the 30 day return window) as you'd really need to read on it a bit for a couple hours to see if you got eye fatigue.  Would be hard to test it playing around with one in Best Buy or Staples under the bright fluorescent lighting vs. reading on it in normal conditions for a bit.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I hope the screen is whiter even with the light off. If it isn't, I feel that's a bit of false advertising.


I think that would be false advertising too. I have not read anything to confirm whether the screen is whiter with the light off which is a bit odd.
I guess we'll see. It won't be a deal breaker for me if it's not whiter, but I'm hoping it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of the hands-on reports had pictures that I think showed it both with the lights on and off.  And I think we would have heard during one of those hands on things...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

On this subject I found this article:

http://gigaom.com/2012/09/06/why-e-readers-evolved-a-lot-today-kindle-paperwhite-and-kobo-glo/

So it does seem to be whiter even with the light off. I find it interesting that Jeff Bezos thinks most people will use it be default with the light on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect I'll use it with the light on fairly frequently. . . . .I'm finding I'm using the light in the case for my little Kindle more than I thought I would. . . . .it just adds a little something when it's not <BRIGHT>. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'll use the light the vast majority of the time too.  My house isn't that well lit in general, just have a little desk lamp by my bed where I do most of my reading etc.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll likely use the light most of the time too, I thought I'd be in the minority, but I guess not.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I like a light of some kind near me when reading even on my Fire.  Obviously I don't need to have one.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

It doesn't look any whiter to me with the light off, check out the hands on videos on YouTube, in one of them he compares it side by side with the old model with the light off, you can clearly see its the exact same shade of grey.

As for the light increments there's definitely more than ten levels, it's shown on the vids I mentioned above, I think 26 was the maximum.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> I find it interesting that Jeff Bezos thinks most people will use it be default with the light on.


The Nook display at my BN store is upfront near the windows so there is a lot of light and even so, with the light on the Glow's screen looked so much nicer than my amazingly nice Pearl eInk Kindle with a black skin around it. After one look at the Nook Glow I figured when I got a front lit eReader I would use the light pretty much all of the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cloysterpete said:


> It doesn't look any whiter to me with the light off, check out the hands on videos on YouTube, in one of them he compares it side by side with the old model with the light off, you can clearly see its the exact same shade of grey.
> 
> As for the light increments there's definitely more than ten levels, it's shown on the vids I mentioned above, I think 26 was the maximum.


Do you have a link to the video? Lots of videos....

Betsy


----------



## butchd5 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a link to a video showing the KW. About the 15 second mark the reviewer brings the light up. It starts with the light at close to the minimum level and, at that low level, it appears the background is about the same as the KK or KT. With the light on, the contrast is great and looks very sharp.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

butchd5 said:


> Here is a link to a video showing the KW. About the 15 second mark the reviewer brings the light up. It starts with the light at close to the minimum level and, at that low level, it appears the background is about the same as the KK or KT. With the light on, the contrast is great and looks very sharp.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Grq0XbX9o


Well, but the light is only off for an instant, and he's not holding it side-by-side to a KT for comparison. Camera settings can really affect how things look, so I really won't believe any photo or video unless it's side-by-side with a KT.

On another topic, how do people feel about the fact that it seems like the home page always has a row of "recommended for you" books across the bottom, and you can only see 3 of your own books? I hope that can be turned off, but I'm not holding my breath. From all the photos I've seen, it looks like that page 1 of your home page shows 3 of your books and then the row of recommendations, and then subsequent pages show 6 covers (look carefully for where it says page 2/4, for example).


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

butchd5 said:


> Here is a link to a video showing the KW. About the 15 second mark the reviewer brings the light up. It starts with the light at close to the minimum level and, at that low level, it appears the background is about the same as the KK or KT. With the light on, the contrast is great and looks very sharp.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Grq0XbX9o


Hmm it's a bit hard to tell from that, but I still think it looks whiter than the other kindles. It's too bad he didn't do a side by side comparison with the light off next to the kindle touch. I did read an article where they did just that and they said side by side the paperwhite has better contrast with the old kindle even with the light off. I guess we'll have to wait and see ourselves. Here's hoping.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> On another topic, how do people feel about the fact that it seems like the home page always has a row of "recommended for you" books across the bottom, and you can only see 3 of your own books? I hope that can be turned off, but I'm not holding my breath. From all the photos I've seen, it looks like that page 1 of your home page shows 3 of your books and then the row of recommendations, and then subsequent pages show 6 covers (look carefully for where it says page 2/4, for example).


Not ideal, but not a huge deal either. I'm leaning toward only keeping my unread books and a collection of classics I downloaded from Feedbooks on the PW, and I seldom have more than 2 or 3 unread books from Amazon on there as I don't tend to buy things (other than the occasional daily deal) that I don't want to read right away. So I wouldn't be digging for books on the home screen very much anyway.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Found a pic of the touch next to the paperwhite for comparison.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

and found this pic comparing it with light off to a Nook...










Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the video link, butchd5. I want a Paperwhite!


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

I definitely like the Paperwhite and I want one.

My problem is that I'm way to practical. My Kindle Keyboard has to break before I'll upgrade.

(Ahem ... if you want to help me out, I'll leave my house unlocked between 2-3. The Kindle is on the dining room table.  )


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

B.C. Young said:


> I definitely like the Paperwhite and I want one.
> 
> My problem is that I'm way to practical. My Kindle Keyboard has to break before I'll upgrade.


Pretty much the way I feel, I'm tempted by the Paperwhite but don't really need another Kindle, the Fire wasn't really worth it for me. The novelty of the Fire has worn off and I still use my K3 pretty much any time I want to read for more than an hour. Then there's the expensive Oberon cover I have on the K3.

Minor rant: I was hoping to see one displayed at Target but I guess they dropped the Kindles, the Best Buy near me is a pain to get in and out of the parking lot and the store isn't that great so it really stinks that Target doesn't carry Kindles any more.

So all in all it's tempting but I'll wait till my K3 dies.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Tempting, but without text to speech, I will stick with my Kindle Keyboard. To be fair, I'm disinclined to get a new Kindle while my old one works. But if my K3 were to break, but still work partially, I might keep it just for TTS.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

B.C. Young said:


> My problem is that I'm way to practical. My Kindle Keyboard has to break before I'll upgrade.


Same here. My Kindle Keyboard works fine, and I do use TTS for proofreading. But that Paperwhite screen looks _fantastic!_ I need to stop looking at the photos.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was able to talk myself out of upgrading to a K4 or KT as none of the features were much an improvement for me personally.  But I caved on all the other updates.

K1--I hated the design of that device personally, and regretted at the time not going with a Sony reader.  Didn't like the way it looked, the rubber back, the shape, the big and easy to bump page turn button etc.  Only got one as I got a used one cheap from a friend who upgraded to a K2.  So once I found a good deal for a K2 of my own I jumped on it.

K2--much better, but the thinner body, dark bezel and better e-ink screen on the K3 made it an easy upgrade choice for me.

K3--the K4 and KT had the same e-ink screen, and I don't necessarily prefer a touch screen, so I had no incentive to upgrade from the K3.  But given that I read in dim lighting a lot, the lit screen on the PW is completely worth an upgrade for me so I don't have to mess with an external light (and glare from it) anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

color me confused, mooshie: the K2 came in white only. Wasn't until the K3, now called 'keyboard' that the dark gray was an option on the smaller devices. I remember because it's actually one of the things that was a negative for me. . .that and my K1 was only 8 months old at the time it was released. So I resisted until the K3/keboard was released at the end of August 2010.

I also resisted the Touch. . . . .didn't see it as that big a step up from what I had with the Keyboard model: the main thing it added, as far as I was concerned, _was_ the touch screen which is something I didn't really care about. 

Resistance was futile, however, when it came to the basic kindle. . . .loved the compact portability of it as a secondary device. It's now become my primary Kindle with the keyboard as my back up.

That will likely change when I get the paperwhite, however. . . . .I suppose I will pass on one or the other of the two I have. . . .not sure which; depends on who might want it.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I must stop looking at these videos and pictures...Is it October yet
The K2 was my first, and I skipped the K3 upgrade.  I did buy a Touch last year,  couldn't resist the smaller design and after getting spoiled by my iPad, prefer a touch screen to buttons/keyboards.  

I read in bed nearly every night and have suffered through so many different reading lights (none of them very good...) that I just couldn't pass up the front lighting of the Paperwhite, and beautiful screen.  I don't use the TTS or audio, and don't need the extra storage.  This is really the perfect ereader for me.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunshine22 said:


> I must stop looking at these videos and pictures...Is it October yet


I keep asking myself that too.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> color me confused, mooshie: the K2 came in white only.


Sorry, I meant that I liked the K2, but the dark bezel, thinner body etc. of the K3 made it easy for me to upgrade from the K2.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> On another topic, how do people feel about the fact that it seems like the home page always has a row of "recommended for you" books across the bottom, and you can only see 3 of your own books? I hope that can be turned off, but I'm not holding my breath. From all the photos I've seen, it looks like that page 1 of your home page shows 3 of your books and then the row of recommendations, and then subsequent pages show 6 covers (look carefully for where it says page 2/4, for example).


I'm not a fan of this at all. I'm hoping that if the menu is in list mode the recommendations go away. Another reason why I won't use the cover option for the menu.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

B.C. Young said:


> I definitely like the Paperwhite and I want one.
> 
> My problem is that I'm way to practical. My Kindle Keyboard has to break before I'll upgrade.


No, your problem is you haven't yet thought of a person who could use a Kindle but can't afford one and would refuse a brand new one as charity/too extravagant a present. You would be helping them out by handing over your gently loved Kindle.

My justification for replacing my Kindle Touch with a Paperwhite? My mom has my old K2 and that faded text is hard on her eyes. She would be much better off with my KT and lighted cover. She would never buy a new one, that would require her to spend money on herself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the K1 (and still do).  And it's my only 3G Kindle.  I don't use the TTS, nor do I listen to audiobooks on my Kindles.  I did listen once on my Touch just to see how it worked.  I really only bought the Touch so I would know how it worked and so I could be the tech editor on Leslie & Harvey's book on the Touch.

I loved the little K4, still do.  Especially now that I have the Amazon lighted cover.  We'll see how the Paperwhite does...I'm looking forward to it!

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> No, your problem is you haven't yet thought of a person who could use a Kindle but can't afford one and would refuse a brand new one as charity/too extravagant a present. You would be helping them out by handing over your gently loved Kindle.
> 
> My justification for replacing my Kindle Touch with a Paperwhite? My mom has my old K2 and that faded text is hard on her eyes. She would be much better off with my KT and lighted cover. She would never buy a new one, that would require her to spend money on herself.


If you can't think of anyone, ebooksfortroops.org would love to have your old one.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Watch the video from the Verge, they show it side by side with the Touch, looks identical, any slight differences will be down to higher res screen I expect.

Also shows how quick you can swipe through books with the new touch screen tech, good for me as I skipped the touch model so I could wait for the Paperwhite.


----------



## butchd5 (Oct 28, 2008)

My thoughts on the KW: This is my #1 wish list item for the Kindle familly - a great contrast screen!  This is what I have wanted.  I thought it might be a negative that the screen, with the light off, would look like existing screens but then I thought: why turn the light off?  Having it my hands and viewing with my eyes will be decisive.  But I have the traditional problem- a KT that works just fine.  Maybe a present for my wife


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone think the light will come on after sleeping and wakes?  If one puts it to sleep with light on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the current lighted covers the light goes off when the kindle is put in sleep mode so I'd assume the same thing will happen with the integrated lighting system.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

This may have already been discussed so I apologize if it has, there's just been so much content on the device it's hard to catch everything...

Does anyone know if the "mins left in chapter" can be turned off completely or whether it's something that comes up when you bring up the menu bar? I don't like the idea of this - it will make me feel rushed (if I start reading slower and the time left goes up, for example, I'll feel rushed to hurry up so that doesn't happen). I wish they'd went with "pages/percentage until end of chapter" instead, that would have been useful - I HATE feeling like I'm being timed. So as it is, I'd rather be able to just turn that feature off completely - if it comes up with the menu bar, I suppose I can tolerate it but I won't be able to bring up the menu bar to look at or do anything else, I'll feel locked in to the reading screen completely so I don't look at the mins left in chapter.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

history_lover said:


> This may have already been discussed so I apologize if it has, there's just been so much content on the device it's hard to catch everything...
> 
> Does anyone know if the "mins left in chapter" can be turned off completely or whether it's something that comes up when you bring up the menu bar? I don't like the idea of this - it will make me feel rushed (if I start reading slower and the time left goes up, for example, I'll feel rushed to hurry up so that doesn't happen). I wish they'd went with "pages/percentage until end of chapter" instead, that would have been useful - I HATE feeling like I'm being timed. So as it is, I'd rather be able to just turn that feature off completely - if it comes up with the menu bar, I suppose I can tolerate it but I won't be able to bring up the menu bar to look at or do anything else, I'll feel locked in to the reading screen completely so I don't look at the mins left in chapter.


From what it looks like in theverge hands on video, it displays on rotation as you tab. So by default there is the percentage and if you tap, you get the time left in chapter, tap it again and you get the time in book. Then it goes back to percentage. So I don't think it shows until you tap.

I do think though that all that info does pop up when you hit menu. I'd have to look at the video again, but I think that is what I saw.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

This is another case where some additional user options would be greatly appreciated (ie. what to see along the bottom of the screen, whether to see this new feature at all, etc.). I haven't seen any screenshots or videos of the settings screens (what were the bloggers thinking? That's the first thing I would have looked at!) so there is still some hope that there ARE options - I've seen photos where there is NOTHING along the bottom edge of the reading screen. And, even if there aren't the settings/choices we'd like, it's a software thing, so it could be addressed with a software update at some point.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> From what it looks like in theverge hands on video, it displays on rotation as you tab. So by default there is the percentage and if you tap, you get the time left in chapter, tap it again and you get the time in book. Then it goes back to percentage. So I don't think it shows until you tap.
> 
> I do think though that all that info does pop up when you hit menu. I'd have to look at the video again, but I think that is what I saw.


You mean tap to turn pages? So every third page it will show up? Ugh... I am actually considering cancelling my order now - I HATE this feature that much and if it's unavoidable...   How unbelievably disappointing if this is the case. What ARE they thinking?! 



Eltanin Publishing said:


> I've seen photos where there is NOTHING along the bottom edge of the reading screen.


I think those are just to make the screen look cleaner in some PR photos. They did it for the KT too, even though there is no option on the KT I know of to remove them completely. I don't know how they get away with this though, wouldn't that be false advertising?



> And, even if there aren't the settings/choices we'd like, it's a software thing, so it could be addressed with a software update at some point.


Yeah but they never seem to add an off/on option for features. I think the only thing you can turn on and off is the popular highlights and that's only because SO many people actively HATE it. Am I missing any other features that you can turn off/on? I know a lot of people practically begged them to re-add the progress bar on the KT - they could have made it an option to turn off/on for people who didn't want it but no, nothing. So I don't have high hopes for them to change this feature either. It's like they're set on not giving us options, just more features they _think _make it better without the applying to turn them off!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> You mean tap to turn pages? So every third page it will show up? Ugh... I am actually considering cancelling my order now - I HATE this feature that much and if it's unavoidable...   How unbelievably disappointing if this is the case. What ARE they thinking?!


I think that just tapping to turn pages won't change the default progress indicator. . .but you will be able to tap the indicator so it shows the one you prefer.



> I think those are just to make the screen look cleaner in some PR photos. They did it for the KT too, even though there is no option on the KT I know of to remove them completely. I don't know how they get away with this though, wouldn't that be false advertising?


On the current basic kindle, you don't see the location number unless you press menu to get it. The only thing otherwise showing is the progrss bar. Maybe it'll be similar to that, though no progress bar. Also, it wouldn't be there on any page that's not actually IN a book. . . I don't recall many of the videos actually opening books. . .which is weird in the first place. 



> Yeah but they never seem to add an off/on option for features. I think the only thing you can turn on and off is the popular highlights and that's only because SO many people actively HATE it. Am I missing any other features that you can turn off/on? I know a lot of people practically begged them to re-add the progress bar on the KT - they could have made it an option to turn off/on for people who didn't want it but no, nothing. So I don't have high hopes for them to change this feature either. It's like they're set on not giving us options, just more features they _think _make it better without the applying to turn them off!


It's hard to say what features will really be there until it's actually released. . . .as someone commented earlier, the tech guys seem to not be interested in playing with the features READERS most are interested in. 

By the early part of October lots of folks here will have gotten theirs and can report. . . .and then we'll have real information. If you've not ordered and are unsure, you can wait until then and we who get them will be able to answer your questions. If you did order it, I'd say don't cancel; check it out yourself and return it within the 30 day window if you find that the changes just aren't going to work for you.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

history_lover said:


> You mean tap to turn pages? So every third page it will show up? Ugh... I am actually considering cancelling my order now - I HATE this feature that much and if it's unavoidable...   How unbelievably disappointing if this is the case. What ARE they thinking?!


You're misunderstanding - if you tap the small area where locations show up, in the bottom left corner of the screen, it changes to time left for the chapter, and if you tap there again, it changes to time left to finish the book, and if you tap again, back to locations. It doesn't change when you tap to change the page.



history_lover said:


> I think those are just to make the screen look cleaner in some PR photos. They did it for the KT too, even though there is no option on the KT I know of to remove them completely. I don't know how they get away with this though, wouldn't that be false advertising?


That'll be disappointing if true - that they photoshopped screenshots. I'll have to check some of the videos.
EDIT: I saw at least 6 different official Amazon screenshots with nothing at the bottom, and I thought, "come on - they didn't photoshop TONS of images, did they?" but then I saw one where the PW is beside the KT and neither of them have anything on the bottom of the reading page (which isn't possible on KT) and thought, "OK... maybe they did..."  How hard is it to put a couple choices in the settings??



history_lover said:


> Yeah but they never seem to add an off/on option for features. I think the only thing you can turn on and off is the popular highlights and that's only because SO many people actively HATE it. Am I missing any other features that you can turn off/on? I know a lot of people practically begged them to re-add the progress bar on the KT - they could have made it an option to turn off/on for people who didn't want it but no, nothing. So I don't have high hopes for them to change this feature either. It's like they're set on not giving us options, just more features they _think _make it better without the applying to turn them off!


Well, a few things can be not used - for instance, they added a password option to wake the kindle, and I don't want that, or parental controls, etc, and I don't have to use them. They've added more font options, but of course you can stick with what has always been the standard font.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I know they mentioned opting out of the ads for the Fire, but what about the PW?  I'm not sure how intrusive their ads are, so I was thinking of giving it a try and then opting out if possible.  Does it extend to all new devices?

Even though they removed features I may still give it a look.  I honestly never used TTS for anything other than messing around, and I'd probably never fill 1.25GB up either, but it's still annoying to have features removed.

Actually, another question - how does Cloud storage work?  I never even knew I had storage on the Cloud with my K3, do they get sent there when you archive?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

You could always opt out of ads on the special offers Kindle by paying the price difference.  I'm sure the PW will be the same on that.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

berfles said:


> I know they mentioned opting out of the ads for the Fire, but what about the PW? I'm not sure how intrusive their ads are, so I was thinking of giving it a try and then opting out if possible. Does it extend to all new devices?


I have a K2 (no Special Offers of course), and a K3 with Special Offers, and I don't find them intrusive at all. If a sleeping kindle showed the cover of a book that was actually IN the Kindle, I might be tempted to opt out of the ads, but as it is now, may as well see the ads as Charlotte Bronte.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

history_lover said:


> You mean tap to turn pages? So every third page it will show up? Ugh... I am actually considering cancelling my order now - I HATE this feature that much and if it's unavoidable...   How unbelievably disappointing if this is the case. What ARE they thinking?!


Sorry, I don't think I explained this good. Tapping on the location, not page. If you want to see the time function, that is when you tap. If you don't, you don't have to. The location are on the the left and the percentage are on the right bottom.

Here is the video where you can see what I mean.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3298541/kindle-paperwhite-hands-on-video

At about 35 seconds in you see what I mean.

You can also see at about 50 seconds, when he presses the menu, it shows all the info on the bottom. So above the location on the left is time left in chapter, above the percentage on the right is time left in book and in the middle you see pages. But reading it shows only locations and percentage.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

To put that more simply, you tap directly on the bottom left of the screen where the location indicator is displayed to toggle between location, time left in chapter, time left in book etc.

And good video link as that shows it very clearly.

I love the time left in chapter idea personally.  I read mainly at night, and I can use that to decide whether to read another chapter (or to read at all) if it's getting late.  Which is often lately and a big reason I'll be lucky to read half as many books this year as last year.  I've been working later, and watching more tv/playing more video games, so I haven't been heading to bed to read for an hour or so very often at all.  I still try to get in at least a chapter a night, but sometimes stay up too late finishing a long chapter.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think I will like that feature too. I have to first get used to the different displays on the bottom. I have a K3 which shows percentage left and then the progress bar. I understand that the touches had a different thing showing. 

But tapping quickly to see how much time left in chapter, I think I like that.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> To put that more simply, you tap directly on the bottom left of the screen where the location indicator is displayed to toggle between location, time left in chapter, time left in book etc.
> 
> And good video link as that shows it very clearly.
> 
> *I love the time left in chapter idea personally. I read mainly at night, and I can use that to decide whether to read another chapter (or to read at all) if it's getting late. Which is often lately and a big reason I'll be lucky to read half as many books this year as last year. I've been working later, and watching more tv/playing more video games, so I haven't been heading to bed to read for an hour or so very often at all. I still try to get in at least a chapter a night, but sometimes stay up too late finishing a long chapter.*


That's exactly how I am. I try to read for at least 45 minutes a night before bed, and I'm always trying to cram one more chapter in by guessing how long it will take. I usually just page ahead until I see where it ends and from there I can make a decide guess as to how long it'll take me to read. My current book has insanely long chapters though so it would be nice to see how much time is left, I hate stopping in the middle of chapters.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I think I will like that feature too. I have to first get used to the different displays on the bottom. I have a K3 which shows percentage left and then the progress bar. I understand that the touches had a different thing showing.
> 
> But tapping quickly to see how much time left in chapter, I think I like that.


I think that's a great feature & I'm sure I'll use it often! With a book it was easy to look ahead & see how pages you had left in a chapter.... that was one thing I missed when reading on my Kindle.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Sorry, I don't think I explained this good. Tapping on the location, not page. If you want to see the time function, that is when you tap. If you don't, you don't have to. The location are on the the left and the percentage are on the right bottom.
> 
> Here is the video where you can see what I mean.
> 
> ...


Ohhh, okay, I get it. Phew. Thanks!



Eltanin Publishing said:


> That'll be disappointing if true - that they photoshopped screenshots. I'll have to check some of the videos.
> EDIT: I saw at least 6 different official Amazon screenshots with nothing at the bottom, and I thought, "come on - they didn't photoshop TONS of images, did they?" but then I saw one where the PW is beside the KT and neither of them have anything on the bottom of the reading page (which isn't possible on KT) and thought, "OK... maybe they did..."  How hard is it to put a couple choices in the settings??


Yeah, here's a KT alone image from the UK site (they used the same images on the US website I think) and you can see there's nothing at the bottom: http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/02/kindle/whitney/dp/uk-kw-slate-02-lg._V134401297_.jpg
But the KT definitely has no option for that.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm very curious... I have Glaucoma and cannot tolerate a lot of glare.. so I need light that doesnt tire my eyes. But I hate having to find a good light source especially when I'm not at home.
> 
> I also don't like Touch very much (I'm a clutz and cannot seem to hit the right spot with the right pressure the right number of times)...so that may be the deciding factor for me. So I ordered it but will keep my Kindle 3 Keyboard in case it doesn't work out.


I have not ordered one yet. I like the idea of the lighting to read in places with poor light conditions. I have a Fire and I don't like the touch screen. I have the same problems with one that you do. I'm perfectly happy with my current K2. The page turn buttons work fine for me and I like being able to do it with either hand. Please let us know how you get along with the touch screen on the Paperwhite. Even with the Fire's better web surfing, I rarely use it for that. I like the K2 for reading and our netbook for everything else.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I love the time left in chapter idea personally. I read mainly at night, and I can use that to decide whether to read another chapter (or to read at all) if it's getting late. Which is often lately and a big reason I'll be lucky to read half as many books this year as last year. I've been working later, and watching more tv/playing more video games, so I haven't been heading to bed to read for an hour or so very often at all. I still try to get in at least a chapter a night, but sometimes stay up too late finishing a long chapter.


Ditto for me. I'm always wondering if I can fit in one more chapter before I go to sleep and this will be a wonderful feature! Cannot wait for this.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I have not ordered one yet. I like the idea of the lighting to read in places with poor light conditions. I have a Fire and I don't like the touch screen. I have the same problems with one that you do. I'm perfectly happy with my current K2. The page turn buttons work fine for me and I like being able to do it with either hand. Please let us know how you get along with the touch screen on the Paperwhite. Even with the Fire's better web surfing, I rarely use it for that. I like the K2 for reading and our netbook for everything else.


Will do.. I am still feeling iffy about it as I wait for delivery but I'm willing to give it a try. This might a generation thing, don't know - as I am sitting here - having to tap my cell phone over and over again to unlock the darn thing. Just can't hit the right spot! I think some people have the knack for touch and some don't.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I can unlock my phone without even looking at it, and that's the normal slide unlock followed by the pattern unlock *shrugs*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Will do.. I am still feeling iffy about it as I wait for delivery but I'm willing to give it a try. This might a generation thing, don't know - as I am sitting here - having to tap my cell phone over and over again to unlock the darn thing. Just can't hit the right spot! I think some people have the knack for touch and some don't.


If they use the same touch zones on the PW that they did on the KT, and I expect they will, there's quite a large "Next Page" zone. Hard to miss.  I have more problems going back, that's quite a narrow zone.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Will do.. I am still feeling iffy about it as I wait for delivery but I'm willing to give it a try. This might a generation thing, don't know - as I am sitting here - having to tap my cell phone over and over again to unlock the darn thing. Just can't hit the right spot! I think some people have the knack for touch and some don't.


I don't have a smartphone but I have to admit that I'm getting tempted. I have a prepaid plan. I paid $100 to have 400 minutes to use in a year. I still have over $100 left to use by the 24th of this month. Don't think that's going to happen. I don't text and don't know how, but for an emergency I probably should learn. Do you feel sort of forced to have into some of this new technology. I have felt that way sometimes even though there have been some fantastic advances with more coming everyday. The Paperwhite is one I'm considering.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If they use the same touch zones on the PW that they did on the KT, and I expect they will, there's quite a large "Next Page" zone. Hard to miss.  I have more problems going back, that's quite a narrow zone.


Just posted this in another thread, might as well post it here too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Just posted this in another thread, might as well post it here too.


Yes, thanks, Mooshie, those are the touch zones on the Touch. (See the home button?) I posted a similar picture somewhere already...might have been this thread earlier? Can't remember now. The narrow zone on the left is about 1/2" wide and is the "Previous page" zone. The zone at the top brings up the menu bars at the top and bottom. The big zone is the next page zone. Since there is no physical home button on the PW, you access the Home button from the menu bar, so two taps to go home.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I don't have a smartphone but I have to admit that I'm getting tempted. I have a prepaid plan. I paid $100 to have 400 minutes to use in a year. I still have over $100 left to use by the 24th of this month. Don't think that's going to happen. I don't text and don't know how, but for an emergency I probably should learn. Do you feel sort of forced to have into some of this new technology. I have felt that way sometimes even though there have been some fantastic advances with more coming everyday. The Paperwhite is one I'm considering.


Interesting topic.. I have been a software developer for 35 years (I wrote the original E911 software) - I can program any of these devices and yet - when it comes to using one, my brain to finger coordination is lacking. And I don't text either, hah! The keyboard to write a note on these things is just too small, too many steps to move from special chars to numbers to alphas.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> To put that more simply, you tap directly on the bottom left of the screen where the location indicator is displayed to toggle between location, time left in chapter, time left in book etc.
> 
> And good video link as that shows it very clearly.
> 
> I love the time left in chapter idea personally. I read mainly at night, and I can use that to decide whether to read another chapter (or to read at all) if it's getting late. Which is often lately and a big reason I'll be lucky to read half as many books this year as last year. I've been working later, and watching more tv/playing more video games, so I haven't been heading to bed to read for an hour or so very often at all. I still try to get in at least a chapter a night, but sometimes stay up too late finishing a long chapter.


I like the idea of telling me how much is left in the chapter - just not by time/mins. Like I said, pages/percentage/location would have been better - and more accurate! Time left will vary depending how fast you're reading... I'm guessing it calculates this by your personal read speed but you can still slow down/speed up at any time. Especially at night while reading in bed and getting tired, I'm bound to slow down.

I'm sorry if I overreacted about this idea - it's just that I am already aware of the fact that I am actually a slower than average reader and I don't need Kindle laminating that for me. I once had a teacher in 6th grade who, after a half hour of silent reading, would make us call out how many pages we'd read to the class and I always, always, always had the lowest number. It got to the point where I was lying just to keep up with everyone. It was SO embarrassing. I'm not ashamed to admit it now a days. But I just don't need a constant reminder of it, thanks Kindle!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

With the progress bar showing chapters, I never had a problem figuring out if I had time to keep reading or not.  When page numbers are included I find it even easier.

I'd rather have the progress bar and page numbers than the time left feature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I like the idea of telling me how much is left in the chapter - just not by time/mins. Like I said, pages/percentage/location would have been better - and more accurate! Time left will vary depending how fast you're reading... I'm guessing it calculates this by your personal read speed but you can still slow down/speed up at any time. Especially at night while reading in bed and getting tired, I'm bound to slow down.





Cardinal said:


> With the progress bar showing chapters, I never had a problem figuring out if I had time to keep reading or not. When page numbers are included I find it even easier.
> 
> I'd rather have the progress bar and page numbers than the time left feature.


With any feature, some will like it, some won't and some will be meh. (Put me down in the "meh" category. I don't even care about page numbers, time left or even the progress bar very much. I read until I'm ready to stop, then put the book down.) But it's important, once you get the actual device and confirm how it works (or doesn't, for you) for anyone who isn't happy to contact Amazon directly and let them know: [email protected] Actually, positive feedback is important, too, but people are usually more motivated to complain. 

We'll know soon!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I'm sorry if I overreacted about this idea - it's just that I am already aware of the fact that I am actually a slower than average reader and I don't need Kindle laminating that for me. I once had a teacher in 6th grade who, after a half hour of silent reading, would make us call out how many pages we'd read to the class and I always, always, always had the lowest number. It got to the point where I was lying just to keep up with everyone. It was SO embarrassing. I'm not ashamed to admit it now a days. But I just don't need a constant reminder of it, thanks Kindle!


See, and that's a point of view that hadn't occurred to me before. . . .a completely valid one.

I think I mostly read at about the same rate -- in a given book. I know I read different things at different speeds; some things just take more attention. I never thought much about whether I was faster or slower than others.

And I'll just say this and move on: bad teacher.  My sympathies. (But, consider that probably a lot of others were lying too!  )

I definitely use the 'chapter marks' on the progress bar on my basic Kindle, so I hope that's still available, at least with a tap even if not always visible. I guess I'll find out -- and if it's not, I'll adapt.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> I don't have a smartphone but I have to admit that I'm getting tempted. I have a prepaid plan. I paid $100 to have 400 minutes to use in a year. I still have over $100 left to use by the 24th of this month. Don't think that's going to happen. *I don't text and don't know how, but for an emergency I probably should learn. * Do you feel sort of forced to have into some of this new technology. I have felt that way sometimes even though there have been some fantastic advances with more coming everyday. The Paperwhite is one I'm considering.


Yes you should. My in-laws live in Mississippi (13 miles from the coast) and after Katernia, we couldn't get a hold of them for several days. We had learned after 9/11 that texting was the way to go during an emergency so we sent down a couple of texts that went unanswered. When we finally got a hold of them (everything was all right, just no power and they were surrounded by water) they said their phones had made weird noises and said they had a message, but they didn't know what to do about it. We told them that when they could get out again, they needed to go to the store to learn how to text. I would have saved us quire a few sleepless nights.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I like the idea of telling me how much is left in the chapter - just not by time/mins. Like I said, pages/percentage/location would have been better - and more accurate! Time left will vary depending how fast you're reading... I'm guessing it calculates this by your personal read speed but you can still slow down/speed up at any time. Especially at night while reading in bed and getting tired, I'm bound to slow down.
> 
> I'm sorry if I overreacted about this idea - it's just that I am already aware of the fact that I am actually a slower than average reader and I don't need Kindle laminating that for me. I once had a teacher in 6th grade who, after a half hour of silent reading, would make us call out how many pages we'd read to the class and I always, always, always had the lowest number. It got to the point where I was lying just to keep up with everyone. It was SO embarrassing. I'm not ashamed to admit it now a days. But I just don't need a constant reminder of it, thanks Kindle!


You won't be comparing yourself to anyone else, so it shouldn't make you feel bad at all. To me it's just a feature for my information and nothing else. Mine will probably change 5 times before I get to the end of the chapter anyways. My reading speed depends on if the tv is on, if the kids are coming in and out talking to me, if I'm reading only on commercials, if the house is quiet, etc. so it probably won't be extremely helpful unless my focus is strictly on my book, but I think it will be fun to see. I'm not in any race to finish books, so whatever speed I read is what it is.

Now that you mention it, I do remember teachers doing that. I never could figure out how some of those people really read that many pages but I always wondered 1) did they really read that many? and 2) how much did they comprehend? or were they just reading so fast to get the highest number of page that they couldn't tell you what happened in the story? I'm sure some really were fast readers and others were lying.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Mine will probably change 5 times before I get to the end of the chapter anyways. My reading speed depends on if the tv is on, if the kids are coming in and out talking to me, if I'm reading only on commercials, if the house is quiet, etc. so it probably won't be extremely helpful unless my focus is strictly on my book, but I think it will be fun to see.


I have the same issue.. I am constantly interrupted- to change laundry, to see why the dogs are barking, if I hear something of interested on the tv. I will probably not pay much attention to the number since it won't reflect my "velocity" when I'm focussed.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I like the idea of telling me how much is left in the chapter - just not by time/mins. Like I said, pages/percentage/location would have been better - and more accurate! Time left will vary depending how fast you're reading... I'm guessing it calculates this by your personal read speed but you can still slow down/speed up at any time. Especially at night while reading in bed and getting tired, I'm bound to slow down.
> 
> I'm sorry if I overreacted about this idea - it's just that I am already aware of the fact that I am actually a slower than average reader and I don't need Kindle laminating that for me. I once had a teacher in 6th grade who, after a half hour of silent reading, would make us call out how many pages we'd read to the class and I always, always, always had the lowest number. It got to the point where I was lying just to keep up with everyone. It was SO embarrassing. I'm not ashamed to admit it now a days. But I just don't need a constant reminder of it, thanks Kindle!


Nothing to be sorry about, everybody has their own quirks that affects what they like and dislike in a device. So it's a good thing that they let you toggle between what you need displayed.

I'll love the time as I can never judge well by those tick marks as the amount of locations between them varies by how long the book is, how many chapters there are etc. Once I'm a good way into a book, I usually get some sense of the length based on them, but not for the first part of a new book. So I'll prefer the time I think. Hopefully it adjusts estimates rapidly based on your current reading session speed so it can give longer estimates when I start to slow down when getting sleepy etc. It's not something I'd obsess over, or constantly be looking at anyway. Just something to glance at when starting a new chapter, or if I'm starting to fall asleep and am at a good stopping point mid chapter and trying to decide to power on or stop there for the night etc.

I also wonder how it will work with books that don't have the chapter tick marks (guessing it won't work), or a book like the one I"m reading now that has tick marks for the 3 or for sections the book is divided into, but not the chapters within sections (guessing it will just calculate time left in section as time left in chapter). Amazon really needs to force publishers to put in the proper chapter stops before allowing things on the Kindle store.

As for interruptions, I'd think for something like dealing with laundry we'd be putting the kindle to sleep and waking it back up when finished, so that should pause the timer I'd think. Always good to do that when setting the Kindle down (especially a touch model) to avoid bumping things and jumping ahead pages when setting it down or picking it back up). For things like reading with TV on, or kids coming in etc. that are shorter interruption, obviously that would up the time.


----------



## Nobylspoon (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm curious how well the time until complete feature stays calibrated. I'm sure I am not the only one so likes to advance through the chapter to how much is left (even with this feature I will likely still do the same). I wonder if this quick page turning will skew the estimate. Will it make the PW think I am reading at a blazing pace? I really like the idea behind this feature. I will be putting it to the test when mine arrives.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd assume that would bias it since it would just be calculating time based on page turn rate I'd think.

I used to often flip ahead in print books to see how long the next chapter was.  I've never done it on Kindle though.  Ebooks (especially on e-ink devices with their slower refresh rates) are just to slow and clunky to flip through like that for me.  So I'd just look at the tick mark, and if it's a book that doesn't have them I'd just not read another chapter if I was debating it, or just read and stop whenever I got too tired.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I'll just say this and move on: bad teacher.  My sympathies. (But, consider that probably a lot of others were lying too!  )


Thanks, yeah, she was a bad teacher, at least to me. I didn't know this at the time (my mom told me years later) but apparently she didn't like me personally. Something to do with the fact that her husband was our girls softball coach and he tended to favor me on the field over his own daughters! So I wouldn't be surprised if she knew it embarrassed me and did it on purpose! Ah well, life goes on, sorry for hijacking the topic momentarily!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that they have the covers showing for lists? It looks similar to how it is for the iPhone app and the Fire. I'm so excited! I haven't been this excited to get a kindle since I bought my first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bethany B. said:


> Did anyone else notice that they have the covers showing for lists? It looks similar to how it is for the iPhone app and the Fire. I'm so excited! I haven't been this excited to get a kindle since I bought my first.


Yes. . .that's apparently a much requested option. But for those who prefer a text list, that is still available as well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, there is a list view option in the menu at one point in the video, so that is good. I prefer list view as on most covers, I can't read the titles clearly and it would take me forever to find anything, squinting trying to read them. 

I didn't see a progress bar in the video. I really really like my progress bar. Did the touches even have that still? Or did that end after the K3. I am sure I'll get used to whatever is available, but the progress bar, if formatted correctly, has little marks for the chapters. So that helps with the visual cues that are missing in ebooks. Like someone said. In a paper book, I can check real quick where the next chapter starts.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, there is a list view option in the menu at one point in the video, so that is good. I prefer list view as on most covers, I can't read the titles clearly and it would take me forever to find anything, squinting trying to read them.
> 
> I didn't see a progress bar in the video. I really really like my progress bar. Did the touches even have that still? Or did that end after the K3. I am sure I'll get used to whatever is available, but the progress bar, if formatted correctly, has little marks for the chapters. So that helps with the visual cues that are missing in ebooks. Like someone said. In a paper book, I can check real quick where the next chapter starts.


No, the KT has no progress bar - loads of people complained but apparently they don't care. They did supply a relatively good substitute though - when you bring up "Go to" within the book, it lists every chapter and the page number it starts on (unless it doesn't have page numbers but most seem to these days) so you can get an idea of how long each chapter is and how far into it you are (you can also tap on any chapter in the list to jump to it). Not as quick as glancing at the progress bar but a reasonable substitute I think.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . .that's apparently a much requested option. But for those who prefer a text list, that is still available as well.


I'm so glad. I can actually remember the story better from the cover rather than the title. Not to mention that I have a number of books with very similar titles.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Funny this has come up. I find myself, when I get tired, flipping forward three pages. If the end of a chapter shows up I keep reading to that point. If not, I go back to where I was and set it down. I think I'll like that feature.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> With any feature, some will like it, some won't and some will be meh. (Put me down in the "meh" category. I don't even care about page numbers, time left or even the progress bar very much. I read until I'm ready to stop, then put the book down.) But it's important, once you get the actual device and confirm how it works (or doesn't, for you) for anyone who isn't happy to contact Amazon directly and let them know: [email protected] Actually, positive feedback is important, too, but people are usually more motivated to complain.
> 
> We'll know soon!
> 
> Betsy


Wow Betsy!, found something I agree with you about ha.

I never even look at the progress bar so I won't really miss it, it's because with me it never moves unless it's a short story. I'm like a deathly slow reader, you guys could say oh I'll read till the next chapter but that never even figures into my thinking, if it's a long chapter it could take me a couple of days to get through it I'm like a reading snail (gets annoying not being able to go faster when I have such a huge backlog of titles). I'll stop when I've had enough, so it could be anywhere, halfway down a page, partway through a sentence who knows?.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Cloysterpete said:


> I never even look at the progress bar so I won't really miss it, it's because with me it never moves unless it's a short story. I'm like a deathly slow reader


I'm the same way.. I will usually try to stop reading at the end of a chapter but sometimes I stop in the middle. And one book usually takes me about 3 weeks to read unless I'm on vacation. Can't wait until I retire and can REALLY get thru my collections!


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Bethany B. said:


> Did anyone else notice that they have the covers showing for lists? It looks similar to how it is for the iPhone app and the Fire. I'm so excited! I haven't been this excited to get a kindle since I bought my first.


Yes this is one of the main reasons I am going back to kindle over the nook. I bought nook because of light and also book covers listing.

Have ordered KPW3G


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

history_lover said:


> No, the KT has no progress bar - loads of people complained but apparently they don't care. They did supply a relatively good substitute though - when you bring up "Go to" within the book, it lists every chapter and the page number it starts on (unless it doesn't have page numbers but most seem to these days) so you can get an idea of how long each chapter is and how far into it you are (you can also tap on any chapter in the list to jump to it). Not as quick as glancing at the progress bar but a reasonable substitute I think.


Wow, I did NOT know this! Thank you for the information, it will be very helpful now that we have no progress bar!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I decided to stick with my first generation Kindle Fire for now, but am excited about the Paperwhite I have on order. I have a Nook Glowlight as well and am liking the built in light concept. It comes in very handy.

What would really make it perfect is if it had both page turn buttons and a touchscreen, but it still looks like a sweet device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cloysterpete said:


> Wow Betsy!, found something I agree with you about ha.


It was bound to happen. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Can't wait until I retire and can REALLY get thru my collections!


It's a joy , especially since one doesn't ever have to feel guilty about spending time reading instead of other things. 

I like the idea of knowing how much time left in a chapter or book. I find I stay up later than I want at times trying to stop at the end of a chapter.


----------

